
Snapchat installs fell 16% in April; Instagram continues to pull further ahead - JumpCrisscross
https://venturebeat.com/2017/05/15/report-snapchat-installs-fell-16-in-april-as-instagram-continues-to-pull-further-ahead/
======
some1else
Snapchat was always evolving the product way too slow for me. It took them
forever to liberate the emojis into stickers. The few hit features they nailed
won't help them cross over. It could happen that they will continue to lack
some core features, that make a social app used widely & frequently. Like how
Facebook seamlessly added threaded comments somewhere along the way, while
following conversations on Twitter falls under graph theory.

~~~
NTripleOne
It doesn't help that their application is a buggy mess either - I can't
remember the last time I managed to wrangle snapchat into taking a landscape
snap.

------
ungzd
Snapchat vs Instagram is like Myspace vs Facebook. I find Snapchat completely
unusable and even can't figure out concept of it.

------
Candles123
That's not what I see when I look at that plain chart

~~~
gdulli
The numbers are there in the second paragraph.

> 21.1 million, compared to 25.2 million

~~~
Candles123
Looks insignificant

~~~
Giroflex
Considering an install valued at $.26 [1], 4.1 million installs (the
difference) is worth a bit over a million dollars, in one month.

Either you make enough to make a million bucks a month insignificant, or you
just have little sense of scale.

[1] - [https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-benchmark-for-cost-per-
ins...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-benchmark-for-cost-per-install-via-
Facebook-ads)

~~~
solumos
>That puts the actual downloads for the month at 21.1 million, compared to
25.2 million for April 2016, back when the company was riding a user-growth
hot streak.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the title is a bit misleading - these numbers are
year-over-year, comparing April 2016 to April 2017. So it's not a loss of $1M
in one month. It's more that this month last year, they had 4.1M more
installs. Judging by the graph, it looks like they only dipped ~1M installs
between March and April 2017.

That's not to say that this looks good, but it's not as disastrous as it
seems.

~~~
gdulli
It's not misleading, YoY is the standard way to do that comparison which is
why it didn't need to be in the headline.

